# RootzWiki App Notifications Not Working



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I purchased the RootWiki app thorough the Market recently, it works great I really like it. I don't seem to be getting any notifications through the app though, do they appear in the status/notification bar like normal?

I do have the button checked to receive notifications, I also checked all the boxes for phone notifications under that section in my profile on the website. I receive the emails but would much rather get notified through the app.

If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it, I'm running the newest build (1/20) of CM4DXGB although I was having this same issue on Liberty 3 v2 so I don't think it's a ROM thing.

Thanks


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

Me too! I gots mine today and thought it were just me. I'm on codename if that matters.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Very frustrating, oh well. Ill just buy Tapatalk and consider the 2$ for this app a payment to a great forum!!









Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

This forums is free online. The app needs to work if they're charging for it.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The RootzWiki app is free, but it hasn't worked for months now. Considering uninstalling it for now until its fixed.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> The RootzWiki app is free, but it hasn't worked for months now. Considering uninstalling it for now until its fixed.


They had to change platforms or something, that old app is dead. There's a new one in the Market for 2$ based off of Tapatalk.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> They had to change platforms or something, that old app is dead. There's a new one in the Market for 2$ based off of Tapatalk.


Well that explains a whole lot. Must as I like RootzWiki, but I'd rather get a version with ads for free at the moment. (money is real tight, so.. otherwise I would drop the $2 for the new app)

Mk, time for me to move on.. *whistles*


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you previously have the paid version of the app the admins will send you a linky if you give them your info off your first purchase.

See Synikal's post here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum-16/announcement-13-new-rootzwiki-app-tapatak/


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Lets see how TapaTalk handles notifications!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> If you previously have the paid version of the app the admins will send you a linky if you give them your info off your first purchase.
> 
> See Synikal's post here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum-16/announcement-13-new-rootzwiki-app-tapatak/


Thanks, but that doesn't help us who JUST GOT the app.:-/


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I just got the Tapatalk app and notifications are working fine. Kinda strange.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not getting notifications with Tapatalk either.:-/


----------



## Blacksantron (Aug 5, 2011)

Tapatalk is free from getjar

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Blacksantron said:


> Tapatalk is free from getjar
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Would've been nice info a couple days ago.  haha all good, It was only 3$.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

I was always under the impression that notifications came only by email. I have several forum apps on two phones and do not get notifications thru the apps. 
Now I'm wondering if I was/am supposed to.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

rudyy said:


> I was always under the impression that notifications came only by email. I have several forum apps on two phones and do not get notifications thru the apps.
> Now I'm wondering if I was/am supposed to.


I turned off the email notifications, I get them, atleast most of them through the app. I still think miss some once and a while. Which forum apps do you use? I was using the RootzWikik and the Droid Forums app and received no notifications. I do get them on Tapatalk

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I stopped receiving notifications again, but only from the RootzWiki Forum. Which sucks as this is my favorite forum. All the other forums I use have the notifications working perfect, I checked all the setting on the RW website and on the phone, still no dice.







Oh well, hopefully this will be fixed soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Do people usuing the RootWiki app or Tapatalk receive notifications from this forum? I never get them from RootzWiki, I do from all other forums I visit though. This forum is home base for me so this is very annoying. I have the Tapatalk and RootzWiki apps, right after installing Tapatalk I got maybe 2 notifications and then never again, how can this be fixed?? Mods, any ideas from you guys?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I download the rootz app several times a day, it just disappears.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I have never heard of getting notifications from a forum app much less rootzwiki. I guess I never saw the option for an in app notification but only email notification. I use rootzwiki the most! I have have only looked at tapatalk like twice and didn't care for it i guess!


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> I have never heard of getting notifications from a forum app much less rootzwiki. I guess I never saw the option for an in app notification but only email notification. I use rootzwiki the most! I have have only looked at tapatalk like twice and didn't care for it i guess!


There's definitely the option, I receive notifications through the app from everyother forum I visit, it did work for a day on RW but not since. Its more convenient for me to check and respond through the app than an email that takes me to the website.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

The RootzWiki app is made by tapatalk. They are not up to speed with ipboard which RootzWiki uses & we have no control over their app software.

You can go here to request features or report l bugs. 
http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/forums/ipboard-discussion.56/


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

poontab said:


> The RootzWiki app is made by tapatalk. They are not up to speed with ipboard which RootzWiki uses & we have no control over their app software.
> 
> You can go here to request features or report l bugs.
> http://www.tapatalk....-discussion.56/


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

FYI, TapaTalk 2 Beta-4 has notifications working perfectly!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------

